# Poop and toilet paper



## Betty_A (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi

So I went to work today at 8:15 , leaving my 10 year old black 45lb mixed breed Nicky loose and 6 month old Golden HoneyBear in the dog crate. He had eaten around 7, and gone out twice, and pooped. 
When I got home at 2pm I immediately knew something was bad by the smell. Poor HoneyBear had poo'd in his crate. The blanket was a big mess and he had foamy spit and drool strands on his mouth from being so upset, as well as poop on his face and paws and pretty much a total mess. 

Then I noticed something else. Outside the crate was a lot of torn up pieces of toilet paper. Nicky had got the roll from the bathroom and torn up pieces all around HoneyBear. It's almost beyond belief that Nicky was putting toilet paper around HoneyBear to clean up the problem to help HoneyBear who was hysterical. But to think about it, what do we do when we are smelling poopy? We get the toilet paper roll and it fixes it. 

I did eventually get all cleaned up. 
I had to first get HoneyBear outside, so he tracked poo on the rug. Then got him into my bathtub, of course rubbing on my pants and spreading it all over and in the bathroom. He did well for his bath and seemed to appreciate it. Then I had to tether him to my bedpost while I managed to throw away his crate blanket and wipe down his crate and clean the spots on the rug. I got pumpkin and banana into him. I have another blanket for his crate (I sort of have a stash of crate throws from the resale shop). ANd finally I was able to give him house freedom again. He's fine tonight.

B

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a clever dog! Hope HoneyBear is feeling better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor honey bear! And poor you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A good time was had by all  What a mess - I admire your sense of humor in the aftermath... glad everyone is ok now


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my! Poor HoneyBear and Nicky, not to mention you  . Times like this my husband would say to me "tell me why we have these dogs again" . Hope HoneyBear is Ok and this was just a one time episode.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Awwwww. Just another thing to laugh about ... far, far down the road. Happy to hear that HoneyBear is better, and you are able to bring levity to the situation (that could not have been fun). And, good on ya, Nicky - for trying to take care of your brother.


----------

